# Getting back in to it after 6 months, need a bit of diet advice



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Hi Guys.

Let me start by saying im a complete newbie. I started for the first time this time last year, but gave up in October 2009, due to a combination of lazyness and feeling unmotivated due to my bad knee not improving.

Regardless, I signed back up with a gym today, and would like someone with some experience to just take a glimpse at what I planning on eating.

I am a skinny 28yr old guy with not much strength and I weigh 63kg.

As an example I was benching about 12.5kg (plus the bar) when I was training.

I do also have a little bit of a spare tire sitting on my lower stomach.

With that out of the way I going to give you a rundown of my proposed weights/cardio schedule and what Im planning on eating.

I shall be doing weights on Monday's and Fridays, comprising of a fullbody workout:

leg press

bench press

Chin Ups

hamstring curls

military press

barbell curls

Ab crunches

triceps pushdowns

calf raises

3x10 on all excersises.

On the off days I will be doing a mixture of walking for an hour and 2 sessions a week on the bike for 30 mins for my knee.

My diet will look like this:

Breakfast 9am:

2 Brown toast, banana and 30g whey.

11 am: Almonds 1 ounce.

Lunch 1pm:

Rice / potatoe, chicken / tuna, vegetables + 1 egg

Pre Workout 6pm: Rice / potaotes, chicken / tuna vege + 1 egg

Post gym 8.30 pm, porridge oats, banana and 30g whey.

Food when I get back home 9.30:

Beef or Tuna or Turkey sweet potatoe or new potatoes

What do you guys think? Adequate. Im not a particulary big eater... plus im right at the begining so maybe in time after a few months, change things and make things abit bigger?

I think it works out to about 170g protein a day.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been out for 5 months myself, just got back into it last week. Due to an injury/laziness!

Anyhoo, your routine seems alright - full body is fine for a beginner.

Your diet seems okay to me but could do with some tweaks, vary it up from day to day though. However, I would suggest you try aim for a minimum of 200g's of protein per day; try get some slow release protein before bed such as a casein shake or cottage cheese.

I wouldn't bother with banana's after gym, they are slow digesting! Opt for something such as honey, maltodextrin etc... n try aim for about 50 g's protein post workout. Also have a shake 30 mins pre-workout, again with some hi gi carbs.

Due to the serious lack of veg, get some chelated potasium, magnesium, calcium + zinc to aid recovery. Also a multivitamin (tesco one will do) double the dose though. And some high strength EPA: DHA capsules (5 grams a day).


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I understand about eating in order to grow.

But at the same time, I do carry around some lower abdominal flab, that needs shifting.

How does consuming so much food, help to shift this?

Interms of cardio and fat burn, Im doing 2 sessions a week 30 mins on the bike and 2 one hour walks.

Plus my 2 weights sessions, is this adequate?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

2 weight sessions sounds like the bare minimum to me, not exactly ideal is it? Weight bearing exercises assist in fat burning, so... perhaps do more sessions?

Here's what I do in terms of cut in order to try and shift fat.

Cardio, start off by doing 20 mins on whichever activity you feel suits you but making sure your heart rate is at 65% max (ideal for fat burning - get a strap + watch heart rate monitor) (bout 130-140 bpm), increase each activity by 2.5 mins each week (or by 10 mins each month).

Carb reduction.

Perhaps on heavy training days with 2 sessions eat a max of 200g's per day.

Moderate 150g's ish

Light no session 100g or under

Half this month by month, whilst making sure your protein is high, say about 300g's a day. Body will adapt to using protein slowly then as a more primary energy source (via gluconeogenesis (protein to gylcogen basically).

Fats say about 75g max.

Do your first session of cardio on an empty stomach so your straight into fat burning mode.

Try and do cardio 5-6 days a week.

Supplements

Try using using an ECA stack (aspirin max 75mg - to keep the liver in check), CLA 6 g's a day.

Need to put the work in, with the above advice you cant go wrong.


----------

